# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Zητειται τηλεχειριστηριο TURBO X Χ3211D

## gg4a

Ζητειται τηλεχειριστηριο απο τηλεοραση ΜΑΡΚΑΣ  * TURBO X Χ3211D.*

----------

